# A/C Behind Plasma TV



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

I doubt that this is a unique situation, but I can't find any opinions on it. Long story short: The only place I can place my TV and surround sound for optimum setup has a window behind it. With the weather getting hotter and hotter, I need to put my A/C in. And, you guessed it, it has to go into the window behind the TV. Will that harm the TV? Can I do it if I take certain precautions? I'm a stickler for proper acoustics and if it were up to me, I'd rather deal with the heat, but my family won't let me.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I say go for _less_ than optimum placement. For several reasons, keep your plasma display away from the a/c.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Bradcny said:


> I doubt that this is a unique situation, but I can't find any opinions on it. Long story short: The only place I can place my TV and surround sound for optimum setup has a window behind it. With the weather getting hotter and hotter, I need to put my A/C in. And, you guessed it, it has to go into the window behind the TV. Will that harm the TV? Can I do it if I take certain precautions? I'm a stickler for proper acoustics and if it were up to me, I'd rather deal with the heat, but my family won't let me.


Electronics love the temps ACs provide but not directly behind them. Have you considered investing in a portable AC?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd have to think your proposed placement would seriously hinder the efficiency of the A/C if only by restricting airflow to / from the unit. Depending on spacing between the units you might be able to direct the airflow out of the A/C so it didn't blow directly into the TV but I'd still think it would kill the efficiency of the unit.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I can see the cold ac causing condensation inside and outside the tv


----------

